# King of the Cage: New Breed



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Saturday March 7, 2009
Inn of the Mountain Gods Resort & Casino
Mescalero , NM

Featured Fighters: 

Coty "Ox" Wheeler, Abel Cullum, Quinn Mulhern, Miles Jury.​


----------

